# Can you tell me about.....



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2014)

Erle Montaigue?

I have never been a fan of Erle, but I just discovered he has a student teaching near me and the older gentler me is sctually intrigued.

Thanks


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 29, 2014)

sorry I know nothing about him other than what I read in this article
Erle Montaigue
The article was evidently  written by someone who admired him or was his publicist


----------



## clfsean (Dec 29, 2014)

and that Earle passed away a short span back ... that's about it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks.

I am wondering about his claim to the Taijiquan of Yang Luchan (no changes from Yang Jianhou or Yang Chengfu) and its legitimacy.

I shall look for a video if one exists. I'm thinking it should look more like Chen than the Yang of Yang Chengfu that we all think of as Yang style today. I would think lower stances and more obvious Fajin as well since 1 generation before it was Chen style and possibly Chen style before there was an yilu and erlu (14th generation Chen; Chen Changxing)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 30, 2014)

If you happen to check out where he is teaching let us know what your opinion is


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> If you happen to check out where he is teaching let us know what your opinion is



If I go check it out I will let you know


----------



## Elbowgrease (Dec 30, 2014)

they have a ton of videos on their youtube site. I think it's "moontagu" Among them are some labeled "what Yang Lu Chan knew". 
Really can't tell you anything you couldn't figure out for yourself, but they've got some interesting videos.


----------



## colemcm (Dec 30, 2014)

I watched a couple of the videos on the moontagu Youtube channel. I'll just say that I'm skeptical about what they're selling. I'm not sure what evidence they have that what they teach comes from Yang Lu Chan.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 30, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am wondering about his claim to the Taijiquan of Yang Luchan (no changes from Yang Jianhou or Yang Chengfu) and its legitimacy.
> 
> I shall look for a video if one exists. I'm thinking it should look more like Chen than the Yang of Yang Chengfu that we all think of as Yang style today. I would think lower stances and more obvious Fajin as well since 1 generation before it was Chen style and possibly Chen style before there was an yilu and erlu (14th generation Chen; Chen Changxing)


 
As usual, Xue Sheng, everything you say makes sense. If, however, you wade into Earl's "Old Yang Lu Chan form", it looks alot like the sequence of the Yang Cheng Fu form. Notice I said the sequence. Individual actions may be performed differently, however the organized structure of the form resembles the later Yang family forms. I think, for example, in this clip the first Grasp Sparrows Tail is explained at about 4:40.




 
Here is another thing to mull over. There is definitely a similarity to the "Old Yang" form Earl presented and the 99 posture form created by Chen Pan Ling. The CPL form is presented in an elegant way, with less fa jing, where as Earl's is a bit more wild and wooly, but they are close similarities.

A good friend of mine and I tried to get a handle on all this a few years ago and it pretty much all came to naught. I purchased Earl's video on vhs and still have it. I don't practice the form but I review his presentation occasionally.

Now of course the video I payed money for is divided up into Youtube sections (lol).

I will take a look and point out a few interesting things about it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2014)

I have always had my doubts bout Erle's claims and my opinions got lower after I saw a form he claimed was from Tung Ying Chieh (my shigong). But I would still like to see it in person if I get the chance.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jan 2, 2015)

The small amount if YTCC that I know which is from Yang Chang Fu lineage looks totally different then montague's style. 

I do love his Dim Mak encyclopedias though and would say their one of the best ones written for a martial artist interested in accurate mapping of  pressure point compliance points.


----------

